# Apache reload



## Enter4 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello!

Does anyone od you know any command or program which would confirm/reload or undo all changes in apache, without restarting itâ€¦ In the most of linux distributions there is a command such as: apachectl reload, but not in the FreeBSD. (Otherwise I have observed that for this purpose serves program p5-Apache-Reload, but I am not convinced if this is true or not.) But in the case if it is true I would like to ask you if anyone could writhe a short example how to enforce a new-added/just-added virtual host.

Thank you in advance.
Urban Å½an


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2009)

Enter4 said:
			
		

> In the most of linux distributions there is a command such as: apachectl reload, but not in the FreeBSD.


Hmm.. What version of Apache are you running?


```
root@internetz:~#ll /usr/local/sbin/apachectl 
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  3449 Jan 11 18:22 /usr/local/sbin/apachectl
root@internetz:~#ll -d /var/db/pkg/apache-*
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  512 Jan 13 22:13 /var/db/pkg/apache-2.2.11
root@internetz:~#echo $PATH
/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin
root@internetz:~#apachectl -v
Server version: Apache/2.2.11 (FreeBSD)
Server built:   Jan 11 2009 18:23:42
```


----------



## Enter4 (Jan 28, 2009)

I am using version: Apache/2.2.11 (FreeBSD) or if I just copy it from console:


> test# ll /usr/local/sbin/apachectl
> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  3449 Jan 24 05:48 /usr/local/sbin/apachectl
> test# ll -d /var/db/pkg/apache-*
> drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  512 Jan 24 05:57 /var/db/pkg/apache-2.2.11_2
> ...



But if I use command: apachectl reload, what i get returned is:


> test# apachectl reload
> Usage: /usr/local/sbin/httpd [-D name] [-d directory] [-f file]
> [-C "directive"] [-c "directive"]
> [-k start|restart|graceful|graceful-stop|stop]
> ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 28, 2009)

*man apachectl* gives you the available options (on BSD it's usually _apachectl graceful_ or _apachectl restart_, I don't remember _apachectl reload_ at all).


----------

